# 4 Star Hotel hallway



## JRE313 (Jan 4, 2012)

Let me know what you think


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 4, 2012)

Too saturated for my tastes but thats HDR for you. On the pro side it can almost pass for a 5 star hotel.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 4, 2012)

I just used Auto Color and then a few percent of desaturation. Its a really nice shot. I would also address the perspective problem if it was my image. But the problem was the oversaturation of color.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bynx.. much nicer!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting shot. Lots going on.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool picture I like the angle you chose. I think its little much on the yellow side and Bynx did a good job correcting it but I also kina like the yellow used in yours it gives a different mood. I did a merge with Bynx and yours with a 25% opacity on your layer to keep some of that yellow and then used the selective color mask and adjusted white and grey.


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 5, 2012)

I chose to saturate because I wanted to make the hallway golden


----------

